# KARACHI | Dolmen City Twin Towers | 180m x 2 | 40 fl x 2 | T/O



## asaoppenheimer

never been in Pakistan


----------



## irian23

simple but I like it.


----------



## ReginaMills

Looks taller than Harbour Front Tower


----------



## bartboy

There is another thread for the same sky scraper.


----------



## mwahmed

Recent

On left


----------



## Usman ali

On right..


----------



## ReginaMills

Latest pictures


----------



## ReginaMills




----------



## ReginaMills




----------



## ReginaMills

Latest from Mehfil Pakistan


----------



## ReginaMills




----------



## Yousaf1995

What is the completion date of these towers??
____________________


----------



## ReginaMills

Yousaf1995 said:


> What is the completion date of these towers??
> ____________________


No completion date has been announced yet..


----------



## ReginaMills

By m.sohaib98 & Sameer Ahmed


----------



## ReginaMills

Credits: mehdi_cs
Dolmen city twin towers are now touching level 30


----------



## ReginaMills




----------



## ReginaMills

Credits: mehdi_cs;

Level: 32


----------



## ReginaMills




----------



## ReginaMills




----------



## ReginaMills




----------



## ReginaMills

Credits: mwahmed

, Taken yesterday.

4 by M.WAQAS Ahmed, on Flickr

3 by M.WAQAS Ahmed, on Flickr

2 by M.WAQAS Ahmed, on Flickr


5 by M.WAQAS Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## ReginaMills

]







[/QUOTE]








[/QUOTE]








[/QUOTE]

]They design this poster for Abad expo, I can count 27 floors and remaing floors are hidden below which would be not more than 9-10 floors. So it only have 36 floors.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## MansoorBashir




----------



## ReginaMills

Updates

Rising high



m.sohaib98 said:


>





AbdurrehmanKhan said:


> Not according to this





m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## ReginaMills

Tall enough



m.sohaib98 said:


>





m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## ReginaMills

Dolmen City Twin towers, 10th dec, 2016. 




























http://defence.pk/attachments/dsc03901-copy-jpg.359938/


----------



## ReginaMills

]Pic by m.waqas

4 by M.WAQAS Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## ReginaMills

Aerial view


----------



## ReginaMills

Credits: Up, Above & Beyond - Professional QuadCopter / Drone Services


----------



## DaniyalHK

It will look great once completed. Govt and DHA should do something to beach.


----------



## mwahmed

Recent Updates

SalmanK










M.Usama


----------



## Marco Polo

This is simply amazing!

Go Karachi!!!!


----------



## Usman ali

Current progress 







































*screen shots from this video*




credits: KSV


----------



## ReginaMills

Thanks for the updates


----------



## Usman ali




----------



## Usman ali




----------



## Usman ali

Credits: Humza Hussain Simjee


----------



## Usman ali

update



m.sohaib98 said:


>





m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## ReginaMills

]PC: Murtaza KH








[/QUOTE]

E=m.sohaib98;150638947]







[/


----------



## ReginaMills

50611267]PC: M W Ahmed


























[/


----------



## ReginaMills

Pak_Forever said:


> PC: Paragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


----------



## ReginaMills

P48794837 said:


> Pak_Forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> PC: Paragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
Click to expand...


----------



## ReginaMills

Pak49957107 said:


> [/
> 
> 
> P059 said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.C: Mehdi Hussain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
Click to expand...


----------



## Usman ali

*Update*


----------



## ReginaMills




----------



## ReginaMills

154204804]



























Icon tower (left) and Dolmen (right)


----------



## ReginaMills

[


----------



## ReginaMills




----------



## ReginaMills




----------



## ReginaMills

[/E]


----------



## ReginaMills

PC Noushad Ali


----------



## Usman ali

Source: Karachi Street View


----------



## Usman ali

Source: Karachi Street View


----------



## Usman ali

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCfzl1BJhJt/


----------



## Pak_Forever




----------



## A Chicagoan




----------



## ReginaMills

...



mwahmed said:


> Taken yesterday
> 
> View attachment 662997
> View attachment 663001


----------



## ReginaMills

QUOTE="Saadnaveed8, post: 170147490, member: 1423612"]
View attachment 608169
View attachment 608172

[/QUOTE


----------



## Pak_Forever




----------

